# new froggie from provence



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

bonjour sagattire:darkbeer:


----------



## belsylfaenwing (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks but why sagattire?it's like sagitarrius ? ( dweeb inside) even if im an archer im cancer.. but maybe im misunderstood ?? ok i get out :noidea:


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Don't mind backlash, he's had too many of those dark beers

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome to Archery Talk!!!!


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk belsylfaenwing. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## belsylfaenwing (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks to all of us for this welcome , for that i paid my round :
:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::cocktail::cocktail::darkbeer::cocktail::darkbeer::cocktail: and for non alcoholic epsi:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

I tried to say welcome archer. I guess I'm nogood at French.:cheers:


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

I have forget to say you welcome Belsyl...

2 from Provence and same club cool !!!!

let's go drink!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Junior. (Mar 23, 2006)

:welcome: to AT!!! Hope you enjoy it here. :archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Trufire06 (Dec 16, 2006)

:welcome: To AT!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

